# Embroidery Shop Recommendation - Help



## travis1880 (May 12, 2011)

I am looking for a good embroidery shop to handle 100% of our companies business. I've used 3 different shops in the Southern Ohio area and have had three different experiences......Way over priced, can do what they said they can do and horrible work. 

So I would like to keep it close to me but would not object to working with a company over the phone if they know what they are doing. We are looking for embroidery on the back, front and arm of oxford style shirts so we have to rip the seam of the shirt to get the hoop, the back and front are pretty straight forward. 

Any reco's would be great!

Thanks


----------



## SE Embroidery (Mar 22, 2011)

What part of the arm of the shirt are you want embroidered? Depending on the location - seam ripping may not be needed. I am located in Alaska, but would love to talk to you about your company and its embroidery needs.


----------



## pokerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Am in Southern Cal. and ship all over the country for our contract customers. 

How big is the design you want on the sleeve? Have never had a design where we had to rip a shirt seam.....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

I can easily help you out with these sorts of orders. My company is located in PA and we ship worldwide for our Contract Customers, I can send you some photos of our work and competitive pricing, just e-mail me @ [email protected]

Thanks

Steve


----------

